# Controlled air blow



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello all.
I am looking for a compressed air controller (Not sure what it is called).

What it does is provides air in 'puffs' at regular intervals. ie. every 5sec .......20sec which can be set.

And I think (not too sure) that it is possible to set the psi.

Working pressure Max 40psi

Any one seen one or got one?


Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

Let me reword it, may make more sense.

Something that I can put in an air line hose that will automatically give a small blast of air (say) every 10sec.

Anyone know of such a thing?

Dave


----------



## TroyO (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't. I have used pnumatic valves, though... they let air pass when electricity is hooked to it. Maybe you could do a simple electronic circuit to control one of those?

I can probably help find a circuit if you are interested in going that route.


----------



## Artie (Feb 24, 2011)

;D


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

Luv ya Artie :big:

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

TroyO

Sorry I did post back dissapeared


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

TroyO

Thanks for your reply.
I am not big on electronics or pneumatics.

Would it help if I explained what I wanted to do?

Dave


----------



## Artie (Feb 24, 2011)

I understand what you are saying Dave and Im as guilty as anyone. Simply if I dont know, I dont post. Therefore YOU get no feedback and that IS frustrating. Its part of the 'dark' side to this sort of communication (keyboard). No non verbal feedback.

Its also the same way silly arguements break out where they certainly wouldnt face to face..... its all about tolerance and patience.. 

I have no idea abut teh valve you are describing but Im sure some on here have some ideas.


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm only joking ;D

At one time I thought I was all alone 

Dave


----------



## Artie (Feb 24, 2011)

See? Im back after only seconds of thought..and when I finish you wil see why it was only a fews seconds of thought... ;D

You want air supply to blow bits away with a pulsing effect? Take a gate valve or ball valve, grind away the stops so it can rotate (free it up if you have to internally) and zap up a small pair of pulleys (on your lathe) using an o ring to drive and mount a brushless motor with a 12 volt power supply... speed controller if you want.. etc etc 

See, told you it was only a few seconds of thought...


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

Artie thanks mate

Just explain please again after "you want.......... :big:

No it 's fine - exactly right tiny bits from 1.5 -2mm dia mills, they can and break the bits.

Can do it manually bit tiresome. 
I tried asking my wife but she gets bored after an hour or so. Tried a foot switch hopeless kept on getting kicked under the table, by the time I got down and up again another bit hit the wall.

I need help lots of help

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

TroyO

My appologies have posted back twice to you, both seem to have disappeared.
Let me just say thanks for your reply.
I'm not into electronics, pneumatics even less!

I just thought there would be something I could perhaps even make. Just to pulse the air to get rid of the tiny bits from the milling.
Holding it is a bit tedious to say the least.

If there is nothing then I will just go back to be grumpy.
At least being grumpy makes me happy :big:

Dave


----------



## mklotz (Feb 24, 2011)

Run one of your larger engines on air and pipe the exhaust to where you need the pulsating flow.

Stick a hose on an ear syringe and pulse it with your mouth or foot or a wooden cam driven by a windshield wiper motor.

Arrange a constant air flow from a compressor with a fan-like device in the flow path to periodically interrupt the flow. Drive device motor at low speed. 

Hire a bugler who can play reveille and pipe his horn into a hose.


----------



## rleete (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the engine exhaust idea. Now we'll all have the answer when someone asks, "what's it for?"!


----------



## DaveH (Feb 24, 2011)

Marv
That looks good could get that to work 

Only thing is where will I get a bugler from?

Dave


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 25, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Hire a bugler who can play reveille and pipe his horn into a hose.



Better yet, hire a bagpipe player :hDe: There's all kinds of pipes sticking out of those things that you could hook up an air hose too.

AND a side benefit is you can be entertained with bagpipe music and keep an underemployed bagpiper employed !! Rof} 

Mike


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 25, 2011)

Electric solonoid controlled air valve?

http://www.jcwhitney.com/electric-solenoid-valves/p2009032.jcwx

https://mpsracing.com/products/MPS/as06.asp

Then you just have to figure how to get an electric signal to the solonoid on the timing you want.

Here are some that can be controlled by hand, remote air signal, electric signal or mechanically by a machine element.

http://www.bimba.com/Products/Mead/Light_Touch_4_Way/


----------



## DaveH (Feb 25, 2011)

Paulsv,

What I was wondering isn't there a box with a timer knob on (say 1 - 100 sec) that I can plug the air hose in one side, and the pulse of air comes out the other side?

Dave


----------



## mh121 (Feb 25, 2011)

As far as I see it the pneumatic timers we use are either time to on or time to off, I can`t say I have ever come across a one that does both. So if you had a time to on valve the valve would get a signal then wait the set amount of time till it switched and opened the valve to allow air to pass, this valve would need the signal then taken off it to allow it to reset itself and start the cycle again. Time to off is obviously the other way round.
The easiest way round it is to find a slow rotating part(leadscrew ?) on your machine and fit(glue, screw, tape ?!) a small cam on it, that way you could use a common 3/2 roller operated valve to give a blast of air as desired. Hope this helps.
MartinH


----------



## DaveH (Feb 25, 2011)

mh121

I appreciate your help, seems I will just have to do without one.
So I will go back to being Grumpy!

Dave


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, this is getting off the wall, but....

The first solonoid I listed is for an air horn on a car or truck, so presumably it is 12 volt.

Then, if you had an intermittent windshild wiper switch and controller from a junked car, or off of Ebay, such as this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

and a 12 volt power source....

I don't think you are going to find a pre-made all in one box kind of a solution.


----------



## DaveH (Feb 25, 2011)

Paulsv.

Thank you, for your efforts it is appreciated.
Too far off the wall for me ;D

Dave


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, Dave, I've think I've got it this time- an electric automatic air compressor drain valve:

http://www.drillspot.com/products/433741/Intech_MCDV-25-120AVS_Auto_Drain_Valve

It says the off time is adjustable from a half second to 45 minutes, and the on (purge) time is adjustable from 0.5 to 10 seconds. 1/4" NPT inlet and outlet. Runs on 115 volts AC.

The only problem is, it costs $100. But that's from Drillspot, so perhaps you could find it cheaper, or find a cheaper brand.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

If this contraption's sole purpose in life is to clear chips etc. from the cutting path of a saw or cutting tool, why does it have to be pulsed. It would seem that a low pressure, high volume of air is all that would be required in order to accomplish the task at hand. Air regulators are reasonably priced. Standard fittings on in and out sides, plug and play, problem solved.

BC1
Jim


----------



## DaveH (Feb 25, 2011)

Paulsv,
What a star :bow:

That's the sort of "thing"

Thank you very much. I know what to look for now.
I'm sure I might be able to find something more reasonably priced especially if the max psi drops to 100 ;D

Thanks
Dave


----------



## pelallito (Feb 26, 2011)

Can you use something like this?
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=200-2020&PMPXNO=948303
Fred


----------



## Lykle (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting discussion.

To be honest, never heard of a thing like that.
The part of the discussion that I find most interesting is the fact that nobody asked: What do you need that for?!

Purely out of kind interest and my own curiosity: What do you need that for?


----------



## pelallito (Feb 26, 2011)

I think that in reply #10 he answered the what for-
No it 's fine - exactly right tiny bits from 1.5 -2mm dia mills, they can and break the bits.

Can do it manually bit tiresome. 
I tried asking my wife but she gets bored after an hour or so. Tried a foot switch hopeless kept on getting kicked under the table, by the time I got down and up again another bit hit the wall.
Fred


----------



## DaveH (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello Fred,

I could use one of those but not for this. ;D I just want to use the air to clear the tiny chips away from the cutting area.
I quite fancied giving a "puff" of air every few seconds. 

I thought something might be readily available but seems not, at least not for $20

Dave


----------



## stevemac (Feb 26, 2011)

Greetings, 
This isn't automatic, but it is simple and cheap and will do, I think, what you are looking for...

http://www.ecrater.com/p/8109799/rubber-hurricane-dust-blower-bulb

I've been following along, and thought perhaps this would help.

best regards

stevemac


----------



## DaveH (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi stevemac,

That would do, if only I can get my wife to stand there for an hour or so. ;D

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## TroyO (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the pupose of the pulsation? Is it kind of an agitation thing where the turbulance helps to clear the chips?

The reason I ask, is there may be an easy (and cheap) way to get that effect. I was thinking about the whistles that have a "pea" inside that makes the warbley sound when you blow them.

What about a chamber with a small ball in it that would "whoosh" around periodically (almost) blocking the outlet port?

C-o-C attached. It would be dead easy to machine, I think. Dimensions not critical. Mostly you'd have to make sure the ball could almost, but not quite seal the opening. (If it completely sealed it could get stuck by the pressure, LOL.) I'd probably use a plastic ball, like maybe a golf ball but smaller?


----------



## DaveH (Feb 28, 2011)

TroyO,

That sounds interesting but I wouldn't like it to make a noise.

I think I need a pulse of air about every 3-5 seconds.

Dave


----------



## techonehundred (Feb 28, 2011)

why not just go to walmart and get this foot pump. you can just step on it any time you need a puff.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mountain-Trails-Foot-Pump/15111424?sourceid=1500000000000003260410&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15111424


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 28, 2011)

Dave,
Are you familiar with pop safety valves used on steam boilers. When the pressure reaches the set point they open and stay open until the pressure drops a preset amount. 

If you fed a small tank, say one inch diameter and 2 inches long with a needle valve from your air supply and put a pop valve in it for an outlet then the pressure would build up in the tank until the valve lifts. The valve would discharge the air to your blower until the pressure falls and the valve seals. The interval between "puffs" would be set by the needle valve controlling how fast the tank recharged. 

Simple pop safety valves are easy to make and for air service you can use an o-ring for the valve seat so no high precision parts are necessary. You might have to make a couple of plungers for the valve to get the on time for that you want, but that is only a few minute job. 

Needle valves are often used for flow control valves for ice maker hook ups and are available in local hardware stores here in the USA.

Gail in NM


----------



## DaveH (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Gail in New Mexico.

I think you are very clever, I know I'm clever ;D

I was thinking along the same lines so we must be clever ;D

I have an old brass 3'' boiler I was thinking of using. I just have to modify the safety valve. I am going to remove it's function altogether or get it to work at say 30psi and place another one closer to the outlet to pop off at 10-20 psi. It will be easier to adjust if I can incorporate it in the air line.

Just goes to show how great minds think alike ;D

I can't understand why only you and I thought this way. :

Luv ya

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Techonehundred,

I think you need stepping on Rof}

Just joking,

Seems too much like hard work that.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Mar 1, 2011)

How come no one came up with

"Puff the magic dragon" Rof}

Dave


----------



## tel (Mar 1, 2011)

DaveH  said:
			
		

> How come no one came up with
> 
> "Puff the magic dragon" Rof}
> 
> Dave



Because he 'lived by the sea' and the salt air would be no good for the machinery.


----------



## Peter Neill (Mar 3, 2011)

The actual piece of equipment you are looking for is called a Pneumatic Pulse Generator.
We used these things a lot back in the horrible days of 'Pneumatic Logic' when cheap PLCs weren't an option, or where control was needed but there was explosion risk from using electrical control signals.

Still available now, but no idea what the cost might be. Also may or may not be suitable as the actual pulse length is very short, although the pulse interval is quite widely adjustable.

Couple of PDF links for reference here, but googling with the right term (as above) will no doubt provide lots more information.

http://thetimerandcountercompany.com/images/uploads/pdf/53K49.pdf

http://www.boschrexroth.com/pneumatics-catalog/content/internet/en/pdf/PDF_g92767_en.pdf

Peter


----------



## David Merrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Search 'fluidics'. Back when this technology was first being promoted, I remember that postage stamp sized lab samples of fluidic circuit elements were being made out of sheet materials sandwiched together with adhesive and with plastic push-on tube connectors bonded in at the inlets and outlets. Making up a fluidic oscillator to produce a pulsed air jet (blow gun) in this manner could be a fun project - perhaps even generating a marketable product.

Some further Google Web or Image searching on 'fluid oscillator' or 'pulsed air jet' or 'pneumatic oscillator' or 'pneumatic timer' might dredge up something already in existence.

Another thought: Go to your kitchen sink and turn the faucet on, then reduce the flow until it transitions from a smooth (laminar) to a pulsed (turbulent) flow a few inches below the nozzle. Note how effective this pulsed flow is in removing, say, peanut butter smears from a table knife blade.

David Merrill


----------



## DaveH (Mar 3, 2011)

Peter,

Thanks I will look at it a bit more fully.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Mar 3, 2011)

David,

Too many Davids' in this World :big:

I see this is your first post - well done and I am honoured :bow:

Thanks for the info I need to look into what you said a bit more.
.....................................................................................

Just because your name is David does not mean you have to have "Another thought" Rof}
And in future especially on my posts stop giving away my secrets. *club* "Bloody peanut butter"

David I am just pulling your leg, please just a bit of fun. :big:

Welcome to the Forum, have fun, enjoy yourself and thanks for your post.

(another) Dave


----------

